# Franke Flair



## scubapetko (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I just got used franke flair and when I urned on the machine all I get is PLEASE WAIT message and nothing is happening.

Any suggestion what could be the issue here?

Thank you.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

......... Wait?


----------



## scubapetko (Nov 11, 2013)

Been Waiting for 60 min +, still the same message.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Are you still waiting? Any joy?


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

im sorry but i dont think anyone on here has a bean to cup machine, so i doubt you will get much help here


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

scubapetko said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just got used franke flair and when I urned on the machine all I get is PLEASE WAIT message and nothing is happening.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's faulty. Contact the seller and get your money back and, IMO, avoid B2c machines - they are more expensive, much more likely to go wrong and produce inferior coffee.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Oops ! Looks like an electronic fault.

Check that the drip tray & waste box are fully home. Listen for heating up noises from the 2 thermoblocks.

(The Franke Flair is the same as the Jura X7)


----------

